# Pre-owner App Access (& Referral Code / Loot Box)



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey gang, I just got an official referral code linked to my Tesla account. Does that mean I am getting any closer to VIN assignment and delivery?

Dan


----------



## Chansoo Byeon (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Hey gang, I just got an official referral code linked to my Tesla account. Does that mean I am getting and closer to VIN assignment and delivery?
> 
> Dan


Yeah me too - I just noticed this today! What does this mean?
Hope they make cars faster without compromise


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Hey gang, I just got an official referral code linked to my Tesla account.


Oh, hey, I've got one too now!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> Oh, hey, I've got one too now!


I am guessing it is simply a reflection of adding the Model 3 to the referral program as stated last week. I wish it meant that our cars were waiting to be picked up...but I kind of doubt it.

Dan


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Oh, hey, I've got one too now!


@garsh,

Where are you guys seeing the referral link/code? I'm just not seeing mine.

Ski


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the referral link/code? I'm just not seeing mine.


In the Tesla app on my phone.
I don't see anything on the website.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> In the Tesla app on my phone.
> I don't see anything on the website.


@garsh,

Ahhhhhhh....lol. I was looking on My Account on the website. I'll check the app.

Ski


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I can’t get into the app without a car linked to my account


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I can't get into the app without a car linked to my account


@MelindaV,

Same here. I just get an exclamation point in a white triangle! @garsh do you have a car linked to your account? I didn't think you had a VIN yet?

Ski


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> In the Tesla app on my phone.
> I don't see anything on the website.


I don't have the Tesla ap yet. Mine appeared on the main page of my Tesla account online.

Dan


----------



## ChiTesla (Jul 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> In the Tesla app on my phone.
> I don't see anything on the website.


I downloaded and installed the Tesla App. When I log in, it says "no products associated with this account".

My delivery date is 1 week away. Will I not get access until I get the car?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ChiTesla said:


> I downloaded and installed the Tesla App. When I log in, it says "no products associated with this account".
> 
> My delivery date is 1 week away. Will I not get access until I get the car?


Correct


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @garsh do you have a car linked to your account? I didn't think you had a VIN yet?


No car or VIN yet.
I'm still able to edit my design too.

I did update my Tesla app just this morning to version 3.4.3-349.
I believe it was complaining about me not having a car before this morning's update.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I don't have the Tesla ap yet. Mine appeared on the main page of my Tesla account online.


It might mean something... I don't have a referral code anywhere on the website, and I can't log into the app (it hangs for a bit and then I get the huge white exclamation point with no text). App is running this morning's release (3.4.3) on Android.

Nevermind, logging into the app just took four or five tries. It prompted me to view each of the support videos, and my loot box was unlocked at the end.


----------



## Gordon Tyler (Sep 17, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Correct


If you install the updated Tesla app from yesterday, you will be able to log in even without a VIN.
They will show you the orientation videos for the model 3.
Once you watch the videos, you will have a button that says "Unlock Lootbox"
Press it and you'll see your referral URL.
I literally did this just now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Nevermind, logging into the app just took four or five tries. It prompted me to view each of the support videos, and my loot box was unlocked at the end.


It only took me one attempt to log in this morning, but it did take about a whole minute before logging in completed.
But same thing - it shows you all of the videos. I just kept skipping through them, and then it takes you right to the loot box!


----------



## ChiTesla (Jul 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> No car or VIN yet.
> I'm still able to edit my design too.
> 
> I did update my Tesla app just this morning to version 3.4.3-349.
> I believe it was complaining about me not having a car before this morning's update.


Thanks. I updated my app and now have access also.
I have access to the videos as well as the Loot Box with referral info.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Woot! (Loot.) I can finally use the app!

I briefly saw a rendering of my car configuration.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Dan 3D said:


> To whoever deleted my posts because they supposedly contained referral code links. I did in fact read the rules and I actually took the time to black out the referral codes in the photos so that they would not violate that rule. Please be more careful before you delete my posts for violating a rule that I did not break. Notice in all my photos that the entire last part of the referral code is missing...


It might be hard to see on a mobile phone, but the referral links in your screenshots aren't 100% blacked out when viewed in a desktop browser, so you can still see the full referral code (it ends in "808"). I'm guessing that's why your post was deleted... and why your post above may be deleted or edited as well. If you crop the referral code out of the bottom of each screenshot, you should be fine.


----------



## Dan 3D (Jul 24, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> It might be hard to see on a mobile phone, but the referral links in your screenshots aren't 100% blacked out when viewed in a desktop browser, so you can still see the full referral code (it ends in "808"). I'm guessing that's why your post was deleted... and why your post above may be deleted or edited as well. If you crop the referral code out of the bottom of each screenshot, you should be fine.


Ya I actually could barely see it in one of them when I reposted. So I just went ahead and deleted it myself. My bad.


----------



## Dan 3D (Jul 24, 2018)

I was just commenting on that I was checking out the referral loot box and it looks like no unlimited supercharging for model 3 owners who refer, but if you refer a M3P they actually do get the unlimited free supercharging.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I can't get into the app without a car linked to my account


Yeah, I'm not getting into the App either. Just get an error message saying that I have no product linked to my account.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tchris said:


> Yeah, I'm not getting into the App either. Just get an error message saying that I have no product linked to my account.


update your app. finally made that silly app sitting on my phone's home page for the last 2 years seem like something real


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> update your app. finally made that silly app sitting on my phone's home page for the last 2 years seem like something real


I checked under "App Updates" and it shows no updates available. Update: I deleted the App from my phone, then reloaded. Worked after that.


----------



## ChicagoAwd3 (Jun 5, 2018)

So what's everybody's thoughts on this app update? Does it mean you have a vin if there's a referral code associated with the account? Is it just an update for pr purposes? Does the referral code mean anything if you didn't order an s, x or p3?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Oh wow, glad after all these years Tesla finally allows folks to sign into the app before they have a car!
And referral codes before a car too!
I REALLY wish I had those features any time in the past year!


----------



## Lindy Lentz (Aug 1, 2018)

Update the Tesla app on my iPhone, no connection. Deleted the app and reloaded it, still no connection. Read today on Electrek that 50% of Model 3 orders are for Dual Motor.


----------



## NathanielH (Sep 18, 2017)

I updated the Tesla app on my iPhone. Still says no products linked.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

Lindy Lentz said:


> Update the Tesla app on my iPhone, no connection. Deleted the app and reloaded it, still no connection. Read today on Electrek that 50% of Model 3 orders are for Dual Motor.


Same thing happened to me. Loaded the app this morning, saw my referral code and now can't get back into the app. Error: "no products associated...."

Wish I'd written down my code.


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

Rob Washington said:


> Same thing happened to me. Loaded the app this morning, saw my referral code and now can't get back into the app. Error: "no products associated...."
> 
> Wish I'd written down my code.


Same thing here


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rob Washington said:


> Same thing happened to me. Loaded the app this morning, saw my referral code and now can't get back into the app. Error: "no products associated...."
> 
> Wish I'd written down my code.


you can give out mine in the meantime


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rob Washington said:


> Loaded the app this morning, saw my referral code and now can't get back into the app.


That happened to me too, but I force-closed the app and tried again. After failing to log in about 3 times, it finally succeeded and I can once again see my loot box.

Both times, it took almost a minute for logging in to complete. My *guess* is that it's failing to check if we own a Tesla product already, timing out, and then letting us in by default.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

Rob Washington said:


> Same thing happened to me. Loaded the app this morning, saw my referral code and now can't get back into the app. Error: "no products associated...."
> 
> Wish I'd written down my code.


Yeah, mines gone too now. Won't let me log in. Should have done a screen shot while I was able.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tchris said:


> Yeah, mines gone too now. Won't let me log in. Should have done a screen shot while I was able.


my thought is the latest app update was not supposed to give access to us soon-to-be owners. my referral code now re-directs to a general Tesla page instead of the Melinda specific page that was available this morning :disappointed:


----------



## MarkeR2002 (Apr 22, 2016)

Tchris said:


> Yeah, mines gone too now. Won't let me log in. Should have done a screen shot while I was able.


Check your My Tesla page online. Your referral code should be there.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> my referral code now re-directs to a general Tesla page instead of the Melinda specific page that was available this morning :disappointed:


Mine still works.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Mine still works.


maybe I am losing it... just tried again, and the Melinda page comes up!! (I already deleted my tweet from this morning with the link though... ha)


----------



## TeslaE (Jul 25, 2018)

my app still wont let me in


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> update your app. finally made that silly app sitting on my phone's home page for the last 2 years seem like something real


I deleted the app and reinstalled, rebooted my phone, and still doesnt have me linked to a car. :-(


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

+1 for can’t get in. Bummer.


----------



## ChicagoAwd3 (Jun 5, 2018)

My tesla app worked earlier. Now says no products associated with this account.


----------



## Glen M (Jul 25, 2018)

Joseph Mullan said:


> My tesla app worked earlier. Now says no products associated with this account.


Same here.


----------



## ChiTesla (Jul 27, 2018)

Joseph Mullan said:


> My tesla app worked earlier. Now says no products associated with this account.


Same here.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I can't get into the app without a car linked to my account


It should not be much longer now, Melinda...
Keep it up, your loooong wait is about to be rewarded soon!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I believe someone at Tesla realized that access to the app had gone out to some reservation holders and subsequently took it down. I no longer have access to the app features but I do still have a referral code on the website. Go figure.

Dan


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

After quite a few more attempts I did get into the Tesla app and opened the lootbox to get my referral code. Any reason to think the number part of the referral code is the VIN? Mine is 72XXX.

App is a bit unstable. Once I open the lootbox and switch to a different app, the return, all I get is a Tesla logo in the Tesla app with no way to do anything...so its a phone reboot to get into the app again.

I still have the "edit design" button as active...so maybe Ive got hope exceeding reality.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Headwind said:


> After quite a few more attempts I did get into the Tesla app and opened the lootbox to get my referral code. Any reason to think the number part of the referral code is the VIN? Mine is 72XXX.
> 
> App is a bit unstable. Once I open the lootbox and switch to a different app, the return, all I get is a Tesla logo in the Tesla app with no way to do anything...so its a phone reboot to get into the app again.
> 
> I still have the "edit design" button as active...so maybe Ive got hope exceeding reality.


I think it is just a coincidence... my number is 24xxx, and pretty sure that would have been an earlier rwd vin


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Headwind said:


> After quite a few more attempts I did get into the Tesla app and opened the lootbox to get my referral code. Any reason to think the number part of the referral code is the VIN? Mine is 72XXX.
> 
> App is a bit unstable. Once I open the lootbox and switch to a different app, the return, all I get is a Tesla logo in the Tesla app with no way to do anything...so its a phone reboot to get into the app again.
> 
> I still have the "edit design" button as active...so maybe Ive got hope exceeding reality.


@MelindaV and @Headwind,

Another Datapoint....86XXX here....Would LOVE that VIN...nice and high. Though I agree with Melinda and may just be coincidence, hopefull.
Agree on the app instability...still can't get back in but I only try once or twice.....not multiples. I've gotten the black screen with White 'T' lockup as well tho before they withdrew access.

Ski


----------



## ceo (May 13, 2017)

Hm.. Curiously the "Encoded VIN" on the order page is now gone for me, and I can sign into the app now.


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

App should be accessible now though it may be a bit laggy. It’s possible that Tesla could be changing their policy to give those who put order deposits down access to the app in order to give out referrals to boost sales. Also can confirm encodedvin trick has been removed from the code.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

It works again! Just signed into the app and got my referral code.


----------



## ChiTesla (Jul 27, 2018)

I was able to log into the app again this morning. I opened the loot box and emailed myself the referral link. The link also works.


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

And it's down again. I wonder what is going on...


----------



## FalconHeavy (Jun 9, 2018)

Guess I should go to the end of the thread first..... I got excited...then let down...then excited... and once again let down. I cannot log into the app no matter how many times I try. .......back to waiting......


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

I think the encodedVin was the culprit that was allowing people to access the app without a car delivered. The latest app probably had some spaghetti code that looked for the presence of encodedVin in the backend accounts even if the value was blank and saw that as an actual VIN instead thereby granting access. Ever since encodedVin was removed from the web code I can no longer login.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Challenges logging in now, but we still have valid referral codes (those of us that slogged through and made it through the videos)?


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

My code link still works. Makes me wonder if your link is your name + some algorithm of your RN number.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

bluesolarflare said:


> I think the encodedVin was the culprit that was allowing people to access the app without a car delivered. The latest app probably had some spaghetti code that looked for the presence of encodedVin in the backend accounts even if the value was blank and saw that as an actual VIN instead thereby granting access. Ever since encodedVin was removed from the web code I can no longer login.


The app still works for me. I just think Tesla didn't scale up the server infrastructure to handle the influx of non-owners logging into the app. It was pretty spotty getting in during the day, but late night is fine.

I am probably nowhere near having a VIN (I still have an "Edit Design" link for AWD).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Last night, it wasn't working for me - kept saying I had no products.

Just worked again for me this morning.


----------



## rjhoskins (Apr 9, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I think it is just a coincidence... my number is 24xxx, and pretty sure that would have been an earlier rwd vin


Yeah, my VIN is different than my referral code fyi.


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

Got in a few minutes ago (for the first time), long enough to screenshot my referral code. It started getting flaky and timing out after a few minutes, not sure if I’ll be able to get back in. Referral link works properly in the browser. 

And no, I don’t have a vin or anything yet, I was late to the party and reserved in April 2018.


----------



## FalconHeavy (Jun 9, 2018)

rjhoskins said:


> Yeah, my VIN is different than my referral code fyi.


If it was tied to VIN, I've got quite the wait. referral code is 96XXX


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

FWIW I have remained logged into the phone app for a couple days with no issues. I cant watch the videos any more without a small tear coming out of my eye.


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

Headwind said:


> FWIW I have remained logged into the phone app for a couple days with no issues. I cant watch the videos any more without a small tear coming out of my eye.


Same here, headwind. I've had stable access now for a couple days.


----------



## Jarrod Skrehot (Dec 7, 2016)

nerdy15 said:


> Let us know how it progresses!





Bokonon said:


> Countdown to happy dance in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...
> 
> EDIT DESIGN LINK JUST DISAPPEARED!
> 
> ...


Got the same thing today. It was maybe the only thing that could make day 5 of our 14 day trip to Maui better!

Just got better! I just logged into the Tesla app for the first time and I have a referral code and everything. Before when I logged in it told me there were no Tesla products associated with my account. Must be getting close!


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Jarrod Skrehot said:


> Just got better! I just logged into the Tesla app for the first time and I have a referral code and everything. Before when I logged in it told me there were no Tesla products associated with my account. Must be getting close!


After reading this I logged into the app and got the same, I also used to get that same message. I hope this means we are getting closer.


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

njkode said:


> After reading this I logged into the app and got the same, I also used to get that same message. I hope this means we are getting closer.


That has happened for most people. Its not clear that opening the app is getting things closer than the reality time is ticking so we are all getting closer! We have a thread for the app here

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/pre-owner-app-access-referral-code-loot-box.8025/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

njkode said:


> After reading this I logged into the app and got the same, I also used to get that same message. I hope this means we are getting closer.


Well, we're all getting closer every day. 

I think our ability to log in is just due to Tesla's server timing out when the app attempts to confirm that we own a "Tesla Product".

In other words, it's a small bug in the app that's working out in our favor.  They have this be the default so that people who actually have a "Tesla Product" don't get locked out of the app just because the check step fails to receive a reply from the overloaded server.


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

Perhaps a bug, garsh, but loads the videos right away now, I’m not waiting like I was when we first got access. It would be a really short timeout if that’s what we are actually experiencing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

justflie said:


> Perhaps a bug, garish, but loads the videos right away now, I'm not waiting like I was when we first got access. It would be a really short timeout if that's what we are actually experiencing.


Yep, I'm seeing things load much more quickly this morning too.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yep, I'm seeing things load much more quickly this morning too.


Just got the official email on this. Not a glitch, apparently.










Also, not at all the email I was hoping for...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Alighieri256 said:


> Just got the official email on this. Not a glitch, apparently.


Or, they decided to fix the glitch by removing the "Tesla product" check, along with sending out these emails.

I just received this email too.


----------



## PleasantvilleMike (Jul 28, 2018)

I reserved on 4/1/16 in person and ordered on 7/31. I downloaded the Tesla App after I ordered and have been checking it every day or two to see if anything changed. Before today, I always got the same message that there were no products associated with my account, but today, when I signed in, there were instructional videos and the lootbox! Does that mean that I am closer to order fulfillment? I assume that Tesla linked my order to the app and that's the reason for the change. Wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience?


----------



## TeslaWhisperer (Jul 11, 2018)

PleasantvilleMike said:


> I reserved on 4/1/16 in person and ordered on 7/31. I downloaded the Tesla App after I ordered and have been checking it every day or two to see if anything changed. Before today, I always got the same message that there were no products associated with my account, but today, when I signed in, there were instructional videos and the lootbox! Does that mean that I am closer to order fulfillment? I assume that Tesla linked my order to the app and that's the reason for the change. Wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience?


Unfortunately, based on what I have seen posted on TMC and here, as well as on reddit, everyone got access to the instructional video and loot box (via app) roughly around the same time. Idk, might not mean anything. Ive had access for a couple of day now, called Tesla about something else and they checked my account status for me, no VIN and no ISA. So probably just some backend update, not related to order status.


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

They gave everyone that has a deposit access so that you can familiarize yourself with the car via the short instruction videos and also to gain access to referral codes to push the Performance Model 3 via the free Unlimited Supercharging until mid September.


----------



## VroomVroom18 (Aug 9, 2018)

So, along with many of you waiting for their Edit button to disappear, I logged in this afternoon and now have a referral code that is assigned to me to give to others - it appears at the top of the page after logging in to my account. I still have the Edit button showing up, but I can now also log in to the iOS app where I have the "loot" icon as well as access to the model 3 video guides that are on their website. Anyone else seeing the same thing today?

Reserved 4/3/16
Invited 6/28/18
Configured 6/28/18
Delivery Estimate Sept-Nov 18

Red LR AWD, Black Interior, Sport Wheels, EAP


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Has anyone else's referral code and loot box disappeared after taking delivery?

Since taking delivery on August 31st, I no longer have the Loot Box in my Tesla app. Additionally, when I log into my Tesla account, the placeholder for my referral code is empty:

Give five friends unlimited Supercharging expiring Sept. 16, 2018. Share your code: Learn More​
Finally, if I open a web browser to my referral code's URL, I am immediately redirected to the Support page for the referral program. It's as though my referral code is gone entirely.

I'm about to email the referralprogram-at-Tesla address, but I'm curious if anyone else here has had this happen to them and what they did to get it working again. This is very unfortunate timing with all the Drive Electric Week events going on... 

ETA: Found this Reddit thread on the topic.


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

While I wish I could help with post-delivery, alas, I cannot! My pre-delivery loot box/referral code is still intact and working, if that's worth anything.


----------



## byee (Dec 27, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Has anyone else's referral code and loot box disappeared after taking delivery?
> 
> Since taking delivery on August 31st, I no longer have the Loot Box in my Tesla app. Additionally, when I log into my Tesla account, the placeholder for my referral code is empty:
> 
> ...


Let me know what you did to fix it. I've called and talked to customer care who sent me to the referal email, but I've got two emails with them that haven't been answered in over 2 weeks. I recently got Tesla solar installed and was told that could've messed it up due to the solar City integration not going well. hoping I don't loose my referral that took delivery of their X end of August!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

byee said:


> Let me know what you did to fix it. I've called and talked to customer care who sent me to the referal email, but I've got two emails with them that haven't been answered in over 2 weeks.


Yep, same experience here. Sent an email to the referral program address, and sent a "message" through my Tesla account. No response yet. I may try calling the 51-TESLA number later this week.


----------



## byee (Dec 27, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Yep, same experience here. Sent an email to the referral program address, and sent a "message" through my Tesla account. No response yet. I may try calling the 51-TESLA number later this week.


I've even tried tweeting at and DMing their Twitter account with no luck. when I spoke to customer care they said I should keep emailing because you gotta be persistent to get what you want. Bad answer.


----------



## byee (Dec 27, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Yep, same experience here. Sent an email to the referral program address, and sent a "message" through my Tesla account. No response yet. I may try calling the 51-TESLA number later this week.


Randomly my loot box appeared again in the app today. No msg from support or anyone. Bummer is my solar credit for my recent install isn't showing up, but my auto referal did and I was able to order the HPWC.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

byee said:


> Randomly my loot box appeared again in the app today. No msg from support or anyone. Bummer is my solar credit for my recent install isn't showing up, but my auto referal did and I was able to order the HPWC.


Glad your loot box is back... Mine eventually reappeared after two emails to the Referral Program address.

If your solar install is complete and your auto referral has taken delivery, then you should have two referral credits. I'd definitely email the Referral Program address if that's not the case.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

byee said:


> Randomly my loot box appeared again in the app today. No msg from support or anyone. Bummer is my solar credit for my recent install isn't showing up, but my auto referal did and I was able to order the HPWC.


Is it because they weed out self used referrals? Is it permitted to use the solar referral for yourself?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Is it because they weed out self used referrals? Is it permitted to use the solar referral for yourself?


According to the Tesla Solar sales rep I spoke with earlier this year, yes, Tesla vehicle owners can self-refer on solar installations, and vice-versa. (Yes, the usual caveat about what Tesla reps say applies... but it's a data point.)


----------



## byee (Dec 27, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> According to the Tesla Solar sales rep I spoke with earlier this year, yes, Tesla vehicle owners can self-refer on solar installations, and vice-versa. (Yes, the usual caveat about what Tesla reps say applies... but it's a data point.)


Was told it should be ok. Strange thing is I got the extended warranty (was in my contact for the solar) but the $750 credit and seeing it in the app are missing. Hate to be suspicious but wonder if my referral code got swapped behind the scenes.


----------



## peralex1 (Nov 8, 2018)

For some reason I cannot open my LootBox. It goes into white screen and says"Catch Error. Failed to connect to myTesla. Status:TypeError:Cannot read property "status" of undefined". Anybody knows what does that mean? Thanks


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

peralex1 said:


> For some reason I cannot open my LootBox. It goes into white screen and says"Catch Error. Failed to connect to myTesla. Status:TypeError:Cannot read property "status" of undefined". Anybody knows what does that mean? Thanks


close out of the app, restart phone, power back on and restart app. it likely is something on the phone's end that is hanging up parts of the app. and if not, it doesn't hurt and only takes a couple minutes to go thru the motions.


----------



## peralex1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tried - no go. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

peralex1 said:


> Tried - no go. But thanks for the suggestion.


Your status shows Reservation... do you have your car yet? If not, you may not be able to get to your Loot Box...


----------



## peralex1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have seen a lot of people post their referral codes even before getting a car. Also, on Tesla sight where they refer to the App it says "
Download the Tesla App. Access driving tutorials and unlock your referral code." I am picking my car this Saturday and just a bit concern that I do not have any referrals on my account as my DA (MIA by the way) promised me that he put referral into it. Unfortunately there is no other way to check as far as I know. Thanks


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

peralex1 said:


> I have seen a lot of people post their referral codes even before getting a car. Also, on Tesla sight where they refer to the App it says "
> Download the Tesla App. Access driving tutorials and unlock your referral code." I am picking my car this Saturday and just a bit concern that I do not have any referrals on my account as my DA (MIA by the way) promised me that he put referral into it. Unfortunately there is no other way to check as far as I know. Thanks


OK, if you're talking about a referral applied to your purchase you won't see that in your Loot Box but the referrer will see it in theirs. And your DA can see your record internally to see a referral applied. (If I'm understanding what you're saying.)

Note, I did find it hit or miss when I was still in Reservation mode and trying to log into the app and then watch the videos. I think others have seen issues with this too. (I was ultimately able to get in and watch the videos.)

Edit to add: DAs get pretty busy at the end of the quarter/Year. You can also call into your Delivery location or the Sales line to ask for assistance if there's something urgent or open.

You're almost there!


----------



## peralex1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks. Got my link after e-mailing my DA. Just waiting for my delivery and hope it will happen before the end of the year.


----------

